# Yamaha YPD 2006 EQ



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi if i enter this EQ into my Yamaha Z9 via the pre out/ pre input will i loose all of my settings in the Z9 e.g. distance settings, phase, crossovers etc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, merely inserting an outboard equalizer into the signal change won’t have any effect on your _receiver’s_ settings. However, the YDP has crossover filters (high and low pass) and delay settings of its own, so you’ll have to make sure they are all bypassed (assuming you don’t want to use them). 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> No, merely inserting an outboard equalizer into the signal change won’t have any effect on your _receiver’s_ settings. However, the YDP has crossover filters (high and low pass) and delay settings of its own, so you’ll have to make sure they are all bypassed (assuming you don’t want to use them).
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



Thanks Wayne

Do you find 6 PEQ filters enough?

Does it come with a mic or is it all manual?

Which site/s are the best, never bought something like this other than new from overseas?

Thanks again


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Six filters is plenty in most cases, especially if you have a separate equalizer for the subwoofer. 

There is no mic for the YDP, you have to set it manually. However, using REW’s RTA feature it’s pretty easy. 

It’s no problem finding them on eBay here in the United States; not sure where to tell you to find them in New Zealand. It’s a legacy product; they are only available used.

Try to find one that was used in a permanent installation, not one that was used for tours or rentals. An easy way to tell the latter is that they often have lots of scarring around the rack ear mounting holes, due to being often moved from one rack to another. Another clue to look for is bent and/or cracked rack ears. The unit is fairly heavy with a deep chassis, and the rack ears weren’t strong enough to support it unless it was racked on top of some other component.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Yamaha YDP 2006 EQ*



> Six filters is plenty in most cases, especially if you have a separate equalizer for the subwoofer.


I plan running the Energy Veritas 2.3i (floorstanders) full range with the twin REL Strata 5s in stereo. 



> It’s no problem finding them on eBay here in the United States; not sure where to tell you to find them in New Zealand. It’s a legacy product; they are only available used.


Yeah where to find one, i have tried over here but no one has any, or know of any for sale.



> Try to find one that was used in a permanent installation, not one that was used for tours or rentals. An easy way to tell the latter is that they often have lots of scarring around the rack ear mounting holes, due to being often moved from one rack to another. Another clue to look for is bent and/or cracked rack ears. The unit is fairly heavy with a deep chassis, and the rack ears weren’t strong enough to support it unless it was racked on top of some other component.


If you come across a good one please let me know, wife hasn't a problem with the pro looks as long as it looks in good condition. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha YDP 2006 EQ*




Phillips said:


> I plan running the Energy Veritas 2.3i (floorstanders) full range with the twin REL Strata 5s in stereo.


With the equalizer connected across the main L/R channel pre out and in, you’ll only be able to equalize the main speakers. It’ll require a second equalizer for the subwoofers.



> Yeah where to find one, i have tried over here but no one has any, or know of any for sale.


Your best bet will be to watch ebay’s site for a country that has the same electrical power as yours. Also, it helps to search the correct model number – YDP2006, not YPD.  If you find one, contact the seller and offer to pay for his trouble to do an overseas shipment. I’m sure it would go along way if you could help him wade through all the paperwork, duties and other requirements needed for import to your country. 



> wife hasn't a problem with the pro looks as long as it looks in good condition.


It looks better in a home rack than most other pro equalizers. :T I used black electrical tape to cover the rack holes, and “dimmed down” the bright LEDs with a black marker, and a piece of 35% window film for the display screen.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Yamaha YDP 2006 EQ*



> With the equalizer connected across the main L/R channel pre out and in, you’ll only be able to equalize the main speakers. It’ll require a second equalizer for the subwoofers.


The EQ for the subs will not be required as the RELs are flat down to 16hz (measured). 
I will be using the natural roll off from the Veritas. 
The RELs are run high level with LFE via line level (LFE)



> Your best bet will be to watch ebay’s site for a country that has the same electrical power as yours.


I saw one that has 120v 25W & 60HZ

Over here it is 240v

Does it come with a seperate power cord, can i use our power cord?



> Also, it helps to search the correct model number – YDP2006, not YPD.  If you find one, contact the seller and offer to pay for his trouble to do an overseas shipment. I’m sure it would go along way if you could help him wade through all the paperwork, duties and other requirements needed for import to your country.


I tried to change the thread title.
Thanks for your advice.



> It looks better in a home rack than most other pro equalizers. :T I used black electrical tape to cover the rack holes, and “dimmed down” the bright LEDs with a black marker, and a piece of 35% window film for the display screen.



She happy as long as it isn't scuffed etc.

If i needed for example more filters (hopefully not) e.g. 9 could i add a second YDP2006?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Yamaha YDP 2006 EQ*



Phillips said:


> The EQ for the subs will not be required as the RELs are flat down to 16hz (measured).


Is this in room measured response or what they say for specifications? A room can dramatically change a subs response.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha YDP 2006 EQ*




Phillips said:


> Over here it is 240v
> 
> Does it come with a seperate power cord, can i use our power cord?


There must be other countries with the same electrical service as New Zealand? Those would be the places to look. I’ve only used the 120 volt / 60 Hz model, but that one comes with an attached power cord.



> If i needed for example more filters (hopefully not) e.g. 9 could i add a second YDP2006?


Absolutely. The YDP actually has a “mono mode,” that converts it from a stereo 6-channel unit to a single-channel with 12 filters. So you could get a second YDP and use one for each channel.

You should be able to tell from your full-range frequency response plot how many filters will be needed. If you’re letting your mains run full range, then indeed 6 filters might not be enough. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Yamaha YDP 2006 EQ*



tonyvdb said:


> Is this in room measured response or what they say for specifications? A room can dramatically change a subs response.



Thanks for your reply

In room measured response


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Yamaha YDP 2006 EQ*



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> There must be other countries with the same electrical service as New Zealand? Those would be the places to look.


I will google it to find out.




> I’ve only used the 120 volt / 60 Hz model, but that one comes with an attached power cord.


Was that model as good/same as the others?

If i had one that had a detached power would that be better?

I can get a step down transformer 240v - 110v would this be ok?



> Absolutely. The YDP actually has a “mono mode,” that converts it from a stereo 6-channel unit to a single-channel with 12 filters. So you could get a second YDP and use one for each channel.


That's great



> You should be able to tell from your full-range frequency response plot how many filters will be needed. If you’re letting your mains run full range, then indeed 6 filters might not be enough.


I have attached my measurements with no EQ whats so ever.



























Thanks Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Wayne

I have got the price back for shipping, and the cost is more than the unit ($295) it self, the shipping cost is $353 then if i want two.

Also the power supply would have to changed.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Phillips said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> I have got the price back for shipping, and the cost is more than the unit ($295) it self, the shipping cost is $353 then if i want two.
> 
> Also the power supply would have to changed.


My goodness, I only paid $125 for the two that I have. That is outrageous for shipping. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> My goodness, I only paid $125 for the two that I have. That is outrageous for shipping. :rolleyesno:



Thanks

I was surprised as well, very disappointing.

Do you how much do they weigh?

This was shipping to New Zealand.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Phillips said:


> Thanks
> 
> I was surprised as well, very disappointing.
> 
> ...


It weighs just slightly over 10 lbs.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I went into our Post Shop (DHL) and they were extremely surprised.

For me to send a parcel over there was $175 (largest rate).

When ever i have sent a parcel over there it has cost at least 15% less for it to be sent back.

Someone is making money (alot off).


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Phillips said:


> I will google it to find out.
> 
> I can get a step down transformer 240v - 110v would this be ok?


I expect that it would be okay, but naturally there’s no way I can guarantee it.




> I have attached my measurements with no EQ whats so ever.


You could probably get away with six filters per channel, but if you want to EQ the bass frequencies as one would a subwoofer, you’ll probably need more than six.


Thanks Wayne 


Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I expect that it would be okay, but naturally there’s no way I can guarantee it.
> 
> 
> You could probably get away with six filters per channel, but if you want to EQ the bass frequencies as one would a subwoofer, you’ll probably need more than six.
> ...


Thanks Wayne

I have someone over here looking at seeing if he could get a Yamaha Power supply / transformer that would be suitable, as he thinks that the step down would possibly add noise etc.

With the power cord model did you find any difference?

For *one* of these currently i am looking at at about $1000 then have to pay possibly taxes, starting to look a long shot, a real shame.
I still find the shipping cost to be over the top.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Phillips said:


> With the power cord model did you find any difference?


 I don't know what you mean by that. They all have power cords, so obviously I'm missing something? :scratch:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I don't know what you mean by that. They all have power cords, so obviously I'm missing something? :scratch:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yeah does help ah

Sorry i meant detachable, some have fixed. Is there any difference, other than just that?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I've never seen one with a detachable power cord.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, I have two different models the YDP2006 and the YDG2030 and both have fixed cords.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you, i thought i saw where there were detachable cords.

If i was to include the EQ for the Yamaha Z9 i would connect as follows?

1. Z9 pre out > EQ in > EQ out > Z9 in 

In the Z9 do i need to set anything?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I may be wrong but I do not believe the the Z9 has a "Tape Loop" (something that was included in receivers in the days of only analog) The only way you will benefit from an external EQ is if you have external amplification. You would hook the EQ up between the receivers pre-outs and the amp.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Tony,

The Z9 was Yamaha’s last flagship receiver to feature pre-outs and main-ins for the three front channels, so it can accommodate outboard equalizers without external amplifiers. It’s the main reason why it’ll be really hard to give mine up!




Phillips said:


> If i was to include the EQ for the Yamaha Z9 i would connect as follows?
> 
> 1.	Z9 pre out > EQ in > EQ out > Z9 in
> 
> In the Z9 do i need to set anything?


Nothing to set in the Z9, just connect the equalizer as you’ve described. You’ll need RCA to XLR cables.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> The Z9 was Yamaha’s last flagship receiver to feature pre-outs and main-ins for the three front channels, so it can accommodate outboard equalizers without external amplifiers. It’s the main reason why it’ll be really hard to give mine up!


Wow, really! thats a feature that would be nice to have. Do they work even with digital sources?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, since the pre-outs are the last thing in the signal chain, just like with any other receiver or pre- amp.

That said, Yamaha’s newer receivers (starting with the generation after the Z9, I believe) – as least the upper-tier models - have manually-adjustable 1/3-octave parametric EQs on all channels, which practically precludes the need for outboard equalizers. Pretty awesome and powerful stuff. I got great results using it with the RX-2500 in my bedroom system. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Sure, since the pre-outs are the last thing in the signal chain, just like with any other receiver or pre- amp.
> 
> That said, Yamaha’s newer receivers (starting with the generation after the Z9, I believe) – as least the upper-tier models - have manually-adjustable 1/3-octave parametric EQs on all channels, which practically precludes the need for outboard equalizers. Pretty awesome and powerful stuff. I got great results using it with the RX-2500 in my bedroom system. :T
> 
> ...


How did you find main volume after connecting the pre out and amp in, did it drop in level, or is there a adjustment in the YDP2006?

Do you think the YDP2006 would be excellent for a dedicated two channel system?

Still waiting on confirmation on power / transformer supply change from 120v to 240v?
Ideally best to have Yamahas power supply, i guess.
Also trying to sort this shipping cost.

Is there any that you know of e.g. Australia trade sites like Ebay etc that would have these? 

Ideally i want two.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The YDP is an excellent equalizer for any audio system, IMO. It has a front-panel level adjustment; with it set for 0 it passes the signal straight through at the same level it comes in. Sorry, can’t answer your other questions... 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The YDP is an excellent equalizer for any audio system, IMO. It has a front-panel level adjustment; with it set for 0 it passes the signal straight through at the same level it comes in. Sorry, can’t answer your other questions...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne

Did you notice a drop in volume when you connected the YDP2006, vs without the EQ hooked up?

The reason i am asking is i am trialing a Antimode 2.0 Dual Core (as a second choice in case the YDP doesn't happen) and the level has dropped considerably and was wondering if it might be to do with the Z9?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There is no volume drop with the Yamaha with it bypassed, but the output level can change after filters are applied.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> There is no volume drop with the Yamaha with it bypassed, but the output level can change after filters are applied.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



Thanks Wayne

I wonder why it has dropped 25db with the Antimode 2.0, i did a SPL test with the Centre and Surround speakers?

BTW it has boosts (not that i used them much).


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I have found out the problem with the volume, very logical the default setting for the Antimode is -20 db.

The PEQ has 16 filters per channel with large boosts available (not that i like to use).

Still keeping my options open with the Yamaha.


----------

